# CPT 77080 Bone Density PLEASE HELP!!!!



## Nicole26 (Aug 30, 2017)

I need help with billing Bone Density Studies please. Below is how my physician is billing the Bone Density and I am receiving denials. 

CPT 77081
CPT 77080 -59
CPT 77080 -59 -76

The first 2 lines are paying and the last line gets denied. What I don't understand is that in the past years 2014,2015 & 2016 and the beginning of 2017 they would pay all my claims but now the last charge line (77080 -59 -76) is being denied. I have looked everywhere and I cant understand why these claims either paid or denied. PLEASE HELP!!! Thank you in advance for all your help!!


----------



## greatbiller (Aug 30, 2017)

My thinking is your second unit of 77080 is denying because it has an MUE of 1, and the code description specifies 1 or more sites.  Can you provide a sample report?


----------

